

NASA Breakthrough Keeps The Singularity On Track - geoffsanders
http://gizmodo.com/5882725/the-miraculous-nasa-breakthrough-that-could-save-millions-of-lives/

======
geoffsanders
The human body: the next great hacking frontier. :)

